# USB Profibus CP verfügbar (CP5711)



## uncle_tom (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

seit kurzem ist bei Siemens der neue USB-CP verfügbar (CP5711)

Link

Somit kann man jetzt auch in einer virtuellen Maschine (VmWare) einen richtigen Profibus-CP verwenden.

Bei Softwareunterstützung ist allerdings Step 7 5.4 *SP5* angegeben, welches meines wissens ja noch nicht veröffentlicht ist.


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2009)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit kurzem ist bei Siemens der neue USB-CP verfügbar (CP5711)
> 
> ...



Kennt vielleicht schon jemand die Preisvorstellungen des grünen Riesen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2009)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Somit kann man jetzt auch in einer virtuellen Maschine (VmWare) einen richtigen Profibus-CP verwenden.


Mit dem NetLink-USB ging das schon lange ;-)


----------



## uncle_tom (27 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Mit dem NetLink-USB ging das schon lange ;-)



Wird denn der Net-Link auch von Simatic-Net unterstützt ?
Das währe mir nämlich neu.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2009)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Wird denn der Net-Link auch von Simatic-Net unterstützt ?
> Das währe mir nämlich neu.


Es gibt selbstverständlich einen Treiber für die Siemens-Umgebung. Der Adapter kann von STEP7, WinCC, flexible, Protool, .... genauso verwendet werden wie z.B. von SoftNet PB aus. 
Was soll konkret im Gegensatz zu einer CP551 (oder auch CP5711, die hat aber noch keiner getestet) nicht funktionieren?


----------



## uncle_tom (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

das der NetLink als PG/PC-Schnittstelle von Step7, WinCCflex, Protool, Microwin etc. verwendet werden kann ist mir schon klar.

Ich hab selber einen Net-Link (Ethernet) im Einsatz.

Ein "richtiger" CP zb. (CP5512) wird von der Simatic-Net Software unter "PC-Station einstellen" als Baugruppe angezeigt - der Net-Link nicht.

Eine Verwendung unter Simatic-Net (hiermit ist nicht Step7 gemeint !) ist somit eben nur eingeschränkt (Softnet) möglich.

Ein mir bekannter Anwendungsfall ist die Parametriersoftware MCT10 der
Danfoss-Frequenzumrichter. Diese können über Profibus parametriert werden, was gerade bei vielen FU´s sehr nützlich ist. Die Danfoss-Software setzt allerdings auf Simatic-Net und einen richtigen CP auf (z.B. 5512).
Das steht auch so im Handbuch.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Bitverbieger (27 Februar 2009)

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den CP5512 angeschaft*ACK*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2009)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> das der NetLink als PG/PC-Schnittstelle von Step7, WinCCflex, Protool, Microwin etc. verwendet werden kann ist mir schon klar.
> 
> ...


Hier ist die Frage: Welcher NetLink mit welchem Treiber? 
Speziell zur MCT10 kann ich sagen, dass dies eine der ersten FU-Softwaren war, die durch unseren Treiber unterstützt wurde.
Und an welcher Stelle wird der NetLink nicht angezeigt? Wenn ich in NetPro eine PC-Station einfüge und dann die Schnittstellen entsprechend konfiguriere, habe ich da unseren NetLink. Was meinst Du genau was nicht geht?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2009)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den CP5512 angeschaft*ACK*


Aus welchem Grund genau?


----------



## uncle_tom (28 Februar 2009)

So,

hier mal zwei Links zur Danfoss-Software MCT-10

Kurzbeschreibung Link
Handbuch Link

Im Handbuch ab Seite 87 ist ausführlich die Konfiguration von Simatic-Net zur Zusammenarbeit mit der MCT10-Software beschrieben. Auf Seite 87 sieht man z.B. wie ein CP5511 unter Modules bzw. Baugruppen in Simatic-Net angezeigt wird - hier müsste sofern kompatibel also auch der Net-Link erscheinen !

In der Kurzbeschreibung sind nur die Siemens-CP´s als kompatible Schnittstellen angegeben !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2009)

Noch einmal meine Frage: Welcher NetLink mit welchem Treiber? NetLink ist nicht gleich NetLink. 
Bezieht sich diese "Kann nicht gehen"-Aussage ausschließlich auf die Doku oder liegen mit unserem NetLink und unserem Treiber Erfahrungswerte vor, dass es nicht geht?


----------



## uncle_tom (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

als Net-Link wurde ein normaler Net-Link (Ethernet) verwendet.

Als Treiber wurde sowohl der Deltalogic als auch der IBH-Treiber testweise verwendet.

Als PG/PC-Schnittstelle unter Step7, etc. lässt sich der Net-Link immer auswählen und ansprechen.

In "Simatic-Net" wird der Net-Link jedoch nicht als Baugruppe angezeigt!

Software, die rein auf Simatic-Net aufsetzt (z.B. MCT10 von Danfoss) kann somit nicht über den Net-Link kommunizieren.

Diese Erfahrung hat ja scheinbar auch "Bitverbieger" gemacht.



> Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir den CP5512 angeschaft


Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit der Pro-Variante des Net-Links.
Ich lass mich gerne etwas besseren belehren.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2009)

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf den NetLink-PRO bzw. den NetLink-USB. Und wie gesagt, die MCT10 hatte ich ziemlich früh auf dem Tisch (bzw. auf dem PC) und die lief bei mir. Ist aber schon einige Zeit her und die genaue Einstellung kann ich deshalb nicht sagen.
Aber vielleicht hat ja ein Forumsmitglied bereits Erfahrungen mit NetLink-PRO oder NetLink-USB und Danfoss. 
@Maxl: War das Teil von Dir damals ein Danfoss oder ein SEW?


----------



## Bitverbieger (1 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund genau?



Ich habe mich schon genau umgesehen, welchen Adapter ich nehmen 
wollte. 
Aber bei der MTC Software wird ausschliesslich, wie Uncle_Tom bereits festgestellt hat, auf die CP´s hingewiesen. Wir haben im Betrieb einige 
Field-PG im Einsatz mit den entsprechenden CP´s wo dies einwandfrei
auch funktioniert. 
Der Adapter von Deltalogic war und ist ein sehr interessantes Teil, aber in diesem Fall hätte nicht den Adapter mit der MTC Software in Verbindung gebracht. Dies ist vieleicht ja mal ein Grund an der Präsentation im Internet zu Arbeiten.

Zeitgleich habe ich mir auch einen S5 USB Adapter gekauft. Zu meinem Erstaunen habe ich festgestellt, das die Dinger zwar alle gleich Aussehen, aber
im Inneren unterschiedlich sind. Es gibt aktive Adapter, und z.B. passive von Deltalogic (Info vom techn.Support). Dadurch hätte ich meine S5 Verlängerung nicht gebrauchen können, sowie bei der CP Programmierung wäre auch Schluß gewesen. 
Auch in diesem Fall ist die Internetinformation technisch nicht vollständig.
Ich habe mich für einen Adapter gleichen Aussehens, aber als aktive Schnittstelle entschieden.


----------



## Maxl (1 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Maxl: War das Teil von Dir damals ein Danfoss oder ein SEW?


ein SEW Movidrive


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 März 2009)

Also ich würde meinen CP5512 jederzeit gegen einen Netlink eintauschen ...


----------



## Waelder (1 März 2009)

*Me too*

da häng ich mich dran der NLpro ist einfach ein geniales teil bis dato habe ich keine probleme damit. 
VMWare und Starter und NLpro via WLAN geht z.B. genial gut.
Ausserdem habe ich einen WLan ac. Point der hängt direkt am NLpro, d.h. Kabel ade  ich nehm mein Notebook genau dahin wo ichs brauch... wenns dann klemmt nix mer kollega frage wegen initiator oder so..ohne kabel ;-) 

MACH DAS MAL MIT CP....*ROFL*

gruss wälder


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2009)

um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen.....


Im Online-Katalog steht das Teil noch nicht drin. Was soll es den Kosten ???

Und wer hat schon den Step7 V5.4 SP5 ?????

Und was ist eine B-Lieferfreigabe ?????


Sieht wieder nach Typisch Siemens aus, oder ????


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Online-Katalog steht das Teil noch nicht drin. Was soll es den Kosten ???



Doch, ist drin. Kostet Liste das gleiche wie der 5512.


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2009)

*Listenpreis := 675 €*



lars weiß schrieb:


> doch, ist drin. Kostet liste das gleiche wie der 5512.


 
. 

Listenpreis := 675 €

.


----------



## röhrengertl (25 März 2009)

*Listenpreis*

Da ist aber der Netlink billiger!


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2009)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Da ist aber der Netlink billiger!


 
...darum geht es doch nicht immer



Aber das ist vielleicht auch wichtig:

1. 
Funktionskompatibel zum CP 5512 sowie PC Adapter USB
Applikationen die bisher mit dem CP 5512 verwendet wurden, sind ohne Änderung der Projektierung bzw.
Anwendersoftware mit dem CP 5711 einsetzbar.
CP 5711 ist funktionskompatibel zum PC Adapter USB für die Engineering Anwendungen (wie z.B. STEP7)​ 
2.
+ 5 V Energieversorgung aus USB V2.0​Die Energieversorgung des Kommunikationsprozessors erfolgt über den USB-Anschluss des PC-Systems.

3.
Externe +24Volt Speisung ist über klemmblock möglich!


Zitat-Doku:

Umstieg von CP 5512 auf CP 5711

Der CP 5711 kann mit der Projektierung eines CP 5512 betrieben werden

Das System gibt einem CP 5512 immer den Vorzug. Daher müssen Sie eine
vorhandene CP 5512-Baugruppe und deren Projektierung vor dem Umstieg aus der​PC-Station entfernen

Wenn ein CP 5512 physikalisch nicht vorhanden ist, akzeptiert das System den
CP 5711 als Ersatz. Das System wird allerdings darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei​der Zielbaugruppe um keinen CP 5512 handelt




Gruß


P.S. ich will hier niemanden seinen NetLink ausreden!!!

.


----------



## röhrengertl (26 März 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...darum geht es doch nicht immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Kollege,

nun halt mal den Ball Flach bzw. lass die Kirche im Dorf,

zu 1. da kann ich jetzt nichts dazu sagen! Aber Delta... kann Dich da aufklären!!!

zu 2. der Netlink nimmt die Versorgungsspannung vom MPI oder er lässt sich extern speisen!!!

zu 3. der Netlink lässt sich extern speisen mit 24V und somit an jeder beliebiger Stelle im Bus einsetzen!!!

und 4. Guckst Du hier http://de.hilscher.com/products_details_hardware.html?p_id=P_4810a9d72ac0e&bs=8

und 5. brauchst Du keinen LKW um das Teil zur Einsatzfirma zu bringen!

und 6. mit ein wenig geschick, kannst Du das mit WLAN machen, und somit bist Du von der lärmenden Baustelle weg, und kannst mit der Bürokauffrau flirten! 

und 7. sollte ich Dich überzeugt haben, der Support ist auch kostenlos, da fast keiner nötig ist!


Soviel zum CP!!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 März 2009)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon genau umgesehen, welchen Adapter ich nehmen
> wollte.
> Aber bei der MTC Software wird ausschliesslich, wie Uncle_Tom bereits festgestellt hat, auf die CP´s hingewiesen. Wir haben im Betrieb einige
> Field-PG im Einsatz mit den entsprechenden CP´s wo dies einwandfrei
> ...


Habe soeben Rückmeldung eines Kunden zu diesem Thema erhalten. Zitat:

Ich benutze seit kurzem den Accon netlink USB unter Vmware. Und kann
hierzu sagen dass es einwandfrei functioniert mit nachfolgenden
software:

1. Siemens S7
2. Winflexible 2008
2. MCT 10 Danfoss
3. Movidrive SEW.

Ich denke, ich muss noch an der Doku arbeiten


----------



## Perfektionist (26 März 2009)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> ...
> und 5. brauchst Du keinen LKW um das Teil zur Einsatzfirma zu bringen!
> ...


das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen :?

da ist der CP5512 irgendwie schlanker - allerdings auch nicht für Hutschienemontage gedacht. Vielleicht sollte Siemens mal einen 5712 in Betracht ziehen, der ausschliesslich für Service gedacht ist und ausschliesslich USB-powered dann schlanker werden kann


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen :?
> 
> da ist der CP5512 irgendwie schlanker - allerdings auch nicht für Hutschienemontage gedacht. Vielleicht sollte Siemens mal einen 5712 in Betracht ziehen, der ausschliesslich für Service gedacht ist und ausschliesslich USB-powered dann schlanker werden kann



Das Problem hierbei ist, dass  über USB max. 500 mA zur Verfügung stehen. Für die volle Profibusgeschwindigkeit ist aber ein entsprechender Prozessor notwendig. DIeser will gefüttert werden. Wenn jetzt die USB-Schnittstelle an der Unterkante der Spannungsversorgung liegt, kann es knapp werden (oder wenn bereits andere Geräte am gleichen Controller ohne Hub hängen). Deshalb hat unser NetLink-USB auch eine Einspeisemöglichkeit, ist aber trotzdem "graziler" ;-).


----------



## Perfektionist (26 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ... Für die volle Profibusgeschwindigkeit ist aber ein entsprechender Prozessor notwendig. DIeser will gefüttert werden. ...


dazu ist bei Siemens zu lesen:





> +24 V optionale externe Energieversorgung
> Die externe 24 V Energieversorgung deckt zwei Einsatzbereiche ab:
> - Energieversorgung aus USB V2.0 nicht ausreichend (zu schwaches Netzteil des PC-Systems; USB Anschlüsse die nicht für 500 mA USB Standard ausgelegt sind)
> - PROFIBUS Terminierung wird auch bei ausgesteckten oder gezogenem USB-Kabel sichergestellt (aktive Versorgung der Terminierung für den PROFIBUS-Abschlusswiderstand)


was den speziellen Fall:





> USB Anschlüsse die nicht für 500 mA USB Standard ausgelegt sind


anbelangt, kenne ich das TP177mono und das OP277-6, die beide gerade mal mit Mühe eine optische Maus am USB können. Für mehr muss ich da einen Hub mit externer Versorgung zwischenstecken. Wie das bei größeren Siemens-Panels aussieht, wo dann wirklich der Einsatz des 5711 in Frage kommen könnte (auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht, einen CP5711 an ein Panel anzuschliessen), entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Aber möglicher Weise sind auch deren USB-Anschlüsse geizig mit Strom?

Nun ja, gängige USB-2,5"-Platten haben derzeit einen USB-Doppelstecker und zusätzlich noch einen 5V-Anschluss, der ebenfalls schlanker ist, als des Siemens 24V-Klemme am 5711


----------



## sps-concept (9 April 2009)

*Sp5*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen.....
> 
> 
> Und wer hat schon den Step7 V5.4 SP5 ?????


 
ich hab den SP5 gestern mal installiert. Läuft stabil. Der neue CP ist auch anwählbar.

André


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 April 2009)

*NL Pro....*

Wir setzten in unserer Firma auch NL Pro's ein zur Zeit 3, aber jedes PG wird bei uns nach und nach durch ein Laptop ersetzt.

Das einzige womit wir Probleme haben ist die SEW Parametrierung. Bei Anlagen mit mehreren Umrichtern und PB Teilnehmern funktioniert der Netzwerkscan nicht, meist wird bei uns nur der erste Umrichter gefunden. Doch die Parametrierung über PB Funktioniert mit allen Umrichtern, man muss dann nur die Adresse Manuel eingeben!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wir setzten in unserer Firma auch NL Pro's ein zur Zeit 3, aber jedes PG wird bei uns nach und nach durch ein Laptop ersetzt.
> 
> Das einzige womit wir Probleme haben ist die SEW Parametrierung. Bei Anlagen mit mehreren Umrichtern und PB Teilnehmern funktioniert der Netzwerkscan nicht, meist wird bei uns nur der erste Umrichter gefunden. Doch die Parametrierung über PB Funktioniert mit allen Umrichtern, man muss dann nur die Adresse Manuel eingeben!


Liegt die aktuelle Treiberversion vor? Wie ist der Timeout eingestellt?


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 April 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist, dass  über USB max. 500 mA zur Verfügung stehen.



Theoretisch ist das so, praktisch laufen an allen neuerer (namhaften) Notebooks USB HDD´s ohne externe Stromversorgung einwandfrei und die ziehen > 500mA.

Was zieht der NL max ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das so, praktisch laufen an allen neuerer (namhaften) Notebooks USB HDD´s ohne externe Stromversorgung einwandfrei und die ziehen > 500mA.
> 
> Was zieht der NL max ???


Der NetLink-USB liegt auch bei 500 mA. Aber da nicht alle Notebooks da mitspielen oder schon andere Geräte am USB hängen, haben wir gleich von Anfang an die zusätzliche externe Spannungsversorgungsmöglichkeit vorgesehen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 April 2009)

*Jo...*

Ja, wurde schon kontrolliert! Alles aktuell. Und der Timeout wurde auch schon hochgeschraubt! Wenn Ich es im Büro teste funktioniert es auch, wenn Ich dann aber an einer Anlage mit mehreren PB Teilnehmern und Umrichtern bin dann findet er nicht mehr alle.

Der Prozessbalken der SEW Software läuft auch langsam durch alle PB Adressen bis er einen Umrichter findet, und nach diesem Rennt er plötzlich durch die anderen Adressen ohne noch einen anzuzeigen. Manachmal findet er auch 2 oder 3 Umrichter! (Muss dazu den PB Server dann neustarten!)

Wir haben das Problem an versch. Laptops!

Aber wie gesagt, ist nicht so tragisch, Prametrieren geht ja wenn man die Adresse weis!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

So etwas darf trotzdem nicht sein. Kann ich mir das mal bei Euch ansehen und diverse Aufzeichnungen (Wireshark + Profibus) machen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 April 2009)

*Jo...*

Also, wir haben halt gerade Netlinks von Helmholz im einsatzt, die sind ja aber von euch zusammen entwickelt! Wir haben auch schon SEW Umrichter an Helholz geschickt, und bei denen hats funktioniert, aber wie gesagt, bei uns funktionierts im Büro ja meist auch (mit 1-3 Umrichtern)! Nur an der Anlage mit vielen PB Teilnehmern gehts dann nicht!

Ja klar, wenn du willst gerne! Wenn Ich wieder auf ner Baustelle bin wos nicht geht sag ich bescheid...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also, wir haben halt gerade Netlinks von Helmholz im einsatzt, die sind ja aber von euch zusammen entwickelt! Wir haben auch schon SEW Umrichter an Helholz geschickt, und bei denen hats funktioniert, aber wie gesagt, bei uns funktionierts im Büro ja meist auch (mit 1-3 Umrichtern)! Nur an der Anlage mit vielen PB Teilnehmern gehts dann nicht!
> 
> Ja klar, wenn du willst gerne! Wenn Ich wieder auf ner Baustelle bin wos nicht geht sag ich bescheid...



Klar will ich. Und wenn ich es dann zeitlich unterbringen kann, machen wir das. Und je näher an Schwäbisch Gmünd, desto lieber ;-).


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (10 April 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ich hab den SP5 gestern mal installiert. Läuft stabil. Der neue CP ist auch anwählbar.
> 
> André



Über SUS bekommen oder hast du auch schon einen Downloadlink?


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2009)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Über SUS bekommen oder hast du auch schon einen Downloadlink?


 
Wenn man das Teil kauft, dann gibt es eine CD dazu, damit
man auch vorherige Versionen von STEP7 V5.4 (ohne SP5) 
CP5711-fähig machen kann.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (11 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn man das Teil kauft, dann gibt es eine CD dazu, damit
> man auch vorherige Versionen von STEP7 V5.4 (ohne SP5)
> CP5711-fähig machen kann.


Ich bin eigentlich wegen einem anderen Scheinbarbug in SP4 an SP5 interessiert . Der CP interessiert mich eigentlich eher weniger , da ich einen NetLink Pro haben will . Aber erstmal muss ich meine Chefs überzeugen , daß ich ein neues Notebook brauche , weil der Dell Inspirion 8600 langsam doch nicht mehr so up to date ist .


----------



## derwestermann (14 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist, dass über USB max. 500 mA zur Verfügung stehen. Für die volle Profibusgeschwindigkeit ist aber ein entsprechender Prozessor notwendig. DIeser will gefüttert werden. Wenn jetzt die USB-Schnittstelle an der Unterkante der Spannungsversorgung liegt, kann es knapp werden (oder wenn bereits andere Geräte am gleichen Controller ohne Hub hängen). Deshalb hat unser NetLink-USB auch eine Einspeisemöglichkeit, ist aber trotzdem "graziler" ;-).


 
Habe heute mit CP5711 nur von USB gespeist auf einen 12MBit-Profíbus problemlos zugegriffen.


----------



## Astralavista (4 Februar 2010)

Gibts hier eigentlich was neues?
Wer hat die Danfoss MCT10 mit einem Netlink-Pro am laufen?
Laut der Danfoss-Anleitung krieg ich das nicht hin da wie schon gesagt der Netlink nicht in Simatic-Net aufgeführt wird.
Habe zwar schon den Service von Deltalogic angerufen, aber vielleicht ist hier ja jemand schneller.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich was neues?
> Wer hat die Danfoss MCT10 mit einem Netlink-Pro am laufen?
> Laut der Danfoss-Anleitung krieg ich das nicht hin da wie schon gesagt der Netlink nicht in Simatic-Net aufgeführt wird.
> Habe zwar schon den Service von Deltalogic angerufen, aber vielleicht ist hier ja jemand schneller.



An welcher Stelle hängt es denn genau? Welchen Zugangspunkt der Applikation verwendet Danfoss? Ist dieser auf den NetLink parametriert?


----------



## Astralavista (4 Februar 2010)

Also Danfoss verwendet wohl den Zugangspunkt CP_L2_1 für die MCT10.
Den habe ich auch auf den Netlink eingestellt und bekomme in der Diagnose unter "PG-/PC-Schnitstelle einstellen" die Teilnehmer angezeigt.
Das alleine hat aber keine Abhilfe gebracht.
Im Handbuch von Danfoss ist beschrieben wie man eine PC-Station einichten muss (leider nur mit einem Siemens-CP Beispiel) und diese auf den Komponenten-Konfigurator überträgt.
Und hier fangen meine Probleme mit dem Netlink an. Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wieso der nicht im Simatic-Net aufgelistet wird bzw. was ich einstellen muss.
Hab heute schon 5 Stunden erfolglos damit verbracht irgendwelche Einstellungen zu testen und einen allgemeinen CP aus der HW-Konfig zu verwenden.

Also wenn jemand die MCT10 mit einem Netlink erfolgreich getestet hat dann bitte mal die Einstellungen bzw. nötige Zusatzsoftware posten.
Falls es nicht geht ist auch O.K. ... dann brauche ich mich damit nicht mehr weiter beschäftigen.
Aber in dem Thread haben ja schon einige Leute geschrieben das es anscheinend gehen muss.


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Februar 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich was neues?
> Wer hat die Danfoss MCT10 mit einem Netlink-Pro am laufen?
> Laut der Danfoss-Anleitung krieg ich das nicht hin da wie schon gesagt  der Netlink nicht in Simatic-Net aufgeführt wird.
> Habe zwar schon den Service von Deltalogic angerufen, aber vielleicht  ist hier ja jemand schneller.



Danke, dass dieses Thema mal wieder aufgewärmt wird.


vor fast einem Jahr gab es folgende Aussagen:



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Speziell zur MCT10 kann ich sagen, dass dies eine der ersten  FU-Softwaren war, die durch unseren Treiber unterstützt wurde





Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, die MCT10 hatte ich ziemlich früh auf dem Tisch (bzw.  auf dem PC) und die lief bei mir.



wenn es jetzt diese Aussage gibt,



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Welchen Zugangspunkt der Applikation verwendet Danfoss?



dann frag ich mich da schon ein bissel 

Na zum Glück bin ich nicht allein mit dem Problem. Mir ist es ja im Prinzip auch egal, da ich parallel zum Net-Link noch einen CP5512 in der Tasche hab.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2010)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> dann frag ich mich da schon ein bissel


Und wenn das Ganze richtig mit dem Satz danach gelesen wird, erkannt man den Sinn meiner Frage ;-)


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wenn das Ganze richtig mit dem Satz danach gelesen wird, erkannt man  den Sinn meiner Frage :wink:



da gibt´s leider keinen Sinn



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist dieser auf den NetLink parametriert?



wenn er schreibt



Astralavista schrieb:


> ... da wie schon gesagt  der Netlink nicht in Simatic-Net aufgeführt wird.



, dann kann der Zugangspunkt nicht auf den Net-Link parametriert werden.

Das hab ich doch auch schon beschrieben - incl. Links zur Danfoss-Beschreibung etc. etc.

Aber das interessiert ja anscheinend keinen :x.

Es haben hier mittlerweile 3 Leute praxisbezogen berichtet, dass der Net-Link (egal ob Pro oder Normal) nicht mit der MCT10 Software funzt.

Im Gegenzug hat allerdings noch niemand *detailliert* beschrieben, wie es funktioniert - wenn es überhaupt funktioniert.

Und solange das nicht erfolgt ist, bleib ich dabei: Der Net-Link ist kein 100%iger Ersatz zu einem Siemens-CP - Basta.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

eventuell funktioniert der MCT10-Zugriff mit der Einstellung der PG/PC-Schnittstelle über den Zugangspunkt 
"S7Online (STEP7) -> ACCON-S7-NET NLPRO(PROFIBUS)".

Vielleicht hilfts weiter.

Gruß Hanns-Joerg Renschler


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2010)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> , dann kann der Zugangspunkt nicht auf den Net-Link parametriert werden.


Genau das hat aber Astralavista oben geschrieben, dass dies noch funktioniert hat.
Er hängt im Augenblick daran, dass er für Danfoss eine PC-Sation einrichten muss. Werde noch einmal diejenigen fragen, bei denen der NetLink mit Danfoss funktioniert.


----------



## Astralavista (4 Februar 2010)

Der S7-Online Zugangspunkt stand bzw. steht bei mir sowieso auf dem NL-Pro.
Ich kann auch unter erreichbare Teilnehmer im Simatic Manager alle Teilnehmer finden und CPU laden etc.
Das war noch nie ein Problem mit dem Netlink.
Der richtige Zugangspunkt für die MCT10 ist aber CP_L2_1.
Aber auch nachdem ich diesen auf den Netlink geschaltet hab funktioniert die MCT10 nicht,
Laut Danfoss ist das alles was man machen muss.
Ich bin jedenfalls ratlos und weiß nicht mehr was ich noch ausprobieren soll.
Mal schauen ob mich morgen der Support von Deltalogic mal zurückruft


----------



## röhrengertl (5 Februar 2010)

*Interresant!*

wenn man bedenkt, wie das Titelthema mal begann!
Sorry für Tippfehler, da vom iphon gesendet!
Man sollte hier eigentlich ein neues Thema beginnen!!!


----------



## Astralavista (5 Februar 2010)

@röhrengertl

Da hast du eigentlich recht.

Aber meine Meinung ist das es nicht funktioniert. Habe jetzt die Anleitung von Deltalogic durchgearbeitet und alles wie beschrieben eingestellt. Trotzdem geht es nicht.
Wäre halt ne feine Sache für die Inbetriebnahmen gewesen, da ich z.B. in nächster Zeit an einen Schrank mit 14 Umrichtern muss.
Aber es soll wohl halt nicht so sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2010)

@Astralavista:
Habe soeben versucht anzurufen. Melde mich dann am Montag.


----------



## Astralavista (5 Februar 2010)

*g*
Hab heute früher Feierabend gemacht


----------



## Astralavista (8 Februar 2010)

So, ich hatte heute noch einmal Zeit mich mit dem Problem zu befassen.
Endlich kann ich sagen das die MCT10 auch mit dem Netlink läuft!! 

Durch das ganze rumprobieren hatte ich unter anderem auch eine Standardeinstellung in der Danfoss-Software verstellt. Nach ich alles wiederhergestellt hatte fand die MCT10 meine Antriebe über den Netlink im Profibus.

Es muss wirklich nur die Schnittstelle CP_L2_1 auf den Netlink gestellt werden.
Mehr Aufwand ist es eigentlich nicht.

Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, dem kann ich auch eine kurze Anleitung mit Screenshots zukommen lassen in der beschrieben ist was/wo einzustellen ist.

@Rainer Hönle

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2010)

So einfach hatte ich mir das Ganze ja auch vorgestellt: Danfoss-Anleitung ignorieren und einfach den Zugangspunkt der Applikation "CP_L2_1:" auf den "ACCON-S7-Net NLPro(PROFIBUS)" einstellen. 

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn es um viele Teilenehmer am Profibus geht, dann ist auf jeden Fall die ttr ein wichtiger Parameter. Diese muss ausreichend groß eingestellt sein. Die SPSen wissen unter Umständen nichts von den vielen Mastern und Slaves und versenden die Standardbusparameter. Falls es Probleme gibt, auf benutzerdefiniert ohne automatische Erkennung umschalten und den Wert ggf. hochsetzen.

@Astralavista:
Hatte mich schon ziemlich am Kopf gekratzt, da in den zugesandten Dateien kein wirklich relevanter Unterschied zu finden war. 
Die Anleitung am besten gleich hier einstellen (und per Mail an mich senden ;-)).

@uncle_tom:
Bitte auch noch einmal versuchen und bei Problemen mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. Ansonsten freue ich mich natürlich auch über eine weitere positive Rückmeldung.


----------



## armerhans (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Astralavista,
wäre für die Anleitung bzw. Screenshots dankbar.
Grüsse
armerhans


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Februar 2011)

armerhans schrieb:


> Hallo Astralavista,
> wäre für die Anleitung bzw. Screenshots dankbar.
> Grüsse
> armerhans



Was ist unklar bzw. an welcher Stelle klemmt es?


----------



## armerhans (22 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was ist unklar bzw. an welcher Stelle klemmt es?



Jetzt ist alles klar. Hab einfach zu schnell gelesen und das wesentliche überlesen.

Werde es Morgen mal probieren. Trotzdem danke


----------



## natarajan (17 Januar 2014)

Hi @Astralavista ,
  Could you please help me in accessing drives through MCT10 via netlink in profibus.. I couldnt communicate through MCT10 .

Thanks..


----------

